# Lyft Driver App Annoyances...



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

So anyway, Lyft has been popping up this "How would rate the Lyft app" message here and there, and while, they get a B+ for effort, it's kind of a useless metric without actually sharing with them what those annoyances specifically are... some of which are only tangentially related to the app itself.

Here's one of my biggest ones. Every time I stop at an address, the app *ZOOMS OUT.* Like* ALL THE WAY OUT. *How is this helpful?























this is especially annoying picking up folks at crowded bars and clubs, since you now have to stop, and zoom back in, just in case PAX is walking towards you, or you need to resolve their actual GPS location.

Also, the new Google Integration. I LIKE IT... well, I WANTED TO LIKE IT, and I've been using it for a week now, but Google maps is still not up to par with WAZE, even though they OWN THE COMPANY.

Things like Speed / Speed Limit, Police Officers Reported, Red Light Cameras, etc etc etc


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I run Waze in the background during ride share, those audio alerts are helpful to me.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Waze is unmatched. Used it when I was a courier for electricians 5 years back and it was priceless.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I run Waze in the background during ride share, those audio alerts are helpful to me.


I wish they would bring back "Mr. T"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I liked Morgan Freeman as Voice of God giving directions.

Otherwise I don't particularly care for Waze


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

New2This said:


> I liked Morgan Freeman as Voice of God giving directions.
> 
> Otherwise I don't particularly care for Waze


oh wow, that was before my time:






one of my passengers said that they had tyler perry / madea voice for a while, wow I wish I had been there for that.... sadly it seems to have been lost in time... this is the only youtube I could find of the Madea voice...






As for the police, I KNOW for a fact that they HATE Waze, because I've heard them complaining about it on the various police forums around the internet. On one forum, the guy was totally having a meltdown about having to find a new hiding place along the highway every 15 minutes....

not that I'm a huge speeder, but folks in Atlanta will understand this, they will have vast stretches of some speed limit which makes complete sense like 45 or 55, then suddenly it's 35 for some unknown reason. Same thing happens along the perimeter highway, you're happily going 65, then FOR NO REASON, the highway changes to 5o, like WTF? why even have a highway, just make it a road.



Uber's Guber said:


> I run Waze in the background during ride share, those audio alerts are helpful to me.


I used to do that too, but i think I need to upgrade to a new phone, as I thinking running too many apps is what is causing some of the freaky behavior I'm experiencing like random crashes and such... So i've had to limit it to 1 navigation app running...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mute that crap, noobs


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

My complaint with Lyft is that the addresses do not show you the city, at least in my area. The other day I picked up a pax and said we are going to 123 xxx street. She said yes. I followed the navigation and arrived at 123 xxx street in any town. She looked up from her phone and said this is the wrong address. I don’t know if she got it wrong or Lyft got it wrong but it took me to the correct street but the wrong town. If Lyft had shown me the town at the beginning this could have been avoided.


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

After picking up a pax - and this tends to happen more often on longer trips, more than 10 miles or so - the app will drop out of navigation mode and go to the Drop Pax screen, while we haven't even driven halfway there. Have to hit the navigation button again to get going


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> My complaint with Lyft is that the addresses do not show you the city, at least in my area. The other day I picked up a pax and said we are going to 123 xxx street. She said yes. I followed the navigation and arrived at 123 xxx street in any town. She looked up from her phone and said this is the wrong address. I don't know if she got it wrong or Lyft got it wrong but it took me to the correct street but the wrong town. If Lyft had shown me the town at the beginning this could have been avoided.


oh yeah, this sometimes happens, especially cities like atlanta which is basically a bunch of suburbs... always double check address, especially on long hauls... 111 peachtree could be downtown or halfway across the city...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

My personal fave is the "You missed a ride!!!!" notification when you let a 20 minute Line pickup for a 3.54 rider expire. I didn't miss a ride; that loser missed a ride.

I also hate the fact that the app puts you offline when the Destination Mode (which almost never works) doesn't find a match in 15 minutes.

And, last but certainly not least -- "re-dispatch" to another driver who is supposedly closer. I haven't had this in a while, and I hope they've stopped it in my market. But whenever they do that to me, I go offline with Lyft for the remainder of the shift. If they do it to me on a Plus/Premier ride, I turn Lyft off for the rest of the week. I'm too busy with Uber to put up with fraudulent ride requests.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

My biggest "app annoyance" is the fact that Lyft has set the entire app up to trick you into inadvertently accepting a ping.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> So anyway, Lyft has been popping up this "How would rate the Lyft app" message here and there, and while, they get a B+ for effort, it's kind of a useless metric without actually sharing with them what those annoyances specifically are... some of which are only tangentially related to the app itself.
> 
> Here's one of my biggest ones. Every time I stop at an address, the app *ZOOMS OUT.* Like* ALL THE WAY OUT. *How is this helpful?
> 
> ...


How did your ride with "Lateefah" go?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

EpicSwoleness said:


> How did your ride with "Lateefah" go?


uh... I'm sure it went just fine. why do you ask swole?


EpicSwoleness said:


> How did your ride with "Lateefah" go?


Ha! I don't remember, but I'm sure it went awesome. 99% of my PAX love me and witty repartee and observations on life.

Remember the lesson of Epcot Center:










In the end, we're all PAX on Space Ship Earth....lol


----------

